

Stan Lee is awesome - rogcg

<i>Spiderman</i> - Peter Parker<p><i>Mr. Fantastic</i> - Reed Richards<p><i>Invisible Woman</i> - Susan Storm<p><i>Hulk</i> - Bruce Banner<p><i>Dare Devil</i> - Matthew Michael Murdock
======
gpollatos
already commented in The Big Bang Theory - The Excelsior Acquisition (S03E16)

~~~
rogcg
so?

